# your thoughts on these? (Nitro/Salomon/Burton)



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Tired of rental, ready to buy my first setup. Board is going to be a Nitro Team, a K2 Podium, or a Burton Custom.

I am not going to be cheap with boots. I'd prefer to avoid Boa with metal cable, pretty scared of when it breaks. After reading a bit, I think I'd like to try Nitro Team TLS, or Nitro Select TLS, Salomon F22 or F20, and Burton Ruler. What do you think of these? Is there any which has commonly known problems and I would be better to avoid? or some other I should definitely consider?
when I was renting some Salomon, I felt that the lacing system was getting a bit loose after a while. 

Also, how important is pairing bindings with boots of the same brand? and board with bindings of the same brand? I mean, if I get the custom, I think I will also get the Cartel EST, but if I get the Nitro team, should I get the Raiden bindings as well?
thanks


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

for boots buy whatever fits teh best. you dont want to go into a store planning on buying a certain boot because they might not be very comfortable. honestly go into teh store and ask for every boot that would fit your foot and take the one that is the most comfortable.
i have a minor gripe with burton boots because the inner lacing on mine became rayed after 2 seasons.

as for boots to bindings it doesnt matter at all. any boot should fit any binding unless the bindings are small.

for board to binding the only company you have to worry about is burton. any other binding company will work with any other board company.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

crazyface said:


> for boots buy whatever fits teh best. you dont want to go into a store planning on buying a certain boot because they might not be very comfortable. honestly go into teh store and ask for every boot that would fit your foot and take the one that is the most comfortable.


I thoroughly second this advice. I just bought a new pair of boots today and that is exactly how I did it. I just gave them my size and they brought out every boot available in it. I ended up in a pair of DC Scout's with BOA. My issue with the Burton boots was that my heels lifted out no matter what I did. I really liked the Vans I tried on, but they still did not fit as snugly as the DC's did. Just remember to take the time to wear them in the store for a while before you buy them. You want your feet to be super comfortable no matter what. Oh, and while I did just get them today, I see no way that I could possibly break the the metal laces that the BOA uses.


----------

